# Question to michigan buyers. Where to list equipment?



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

I am in Canada, not far out of Detroit. With the way the dollar is, US buyers are getting really good deals on Canadian trucks and buying up all the heavy equip at auctions here.

We are making some changes and selling some equipement. (backhoes and plow truck)
I will list some stuff here, but just wondered where you might suggest someone list backhoes, and trucks if wanting to sell into the Michigan (detroit area market). 

Just wondered what web sites you guys shop for used hardware. Thanks.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

rick W said:


> I am in Canada, not far out of Detroit. With the way the dollar is, US buyers are getting really good deals on Canadian trucks and buying up all the heavy equip at auctions here.
> 
> We are making some changes and selling some equipement. (backhoes and plow truck)
> I will list some stuff here, but just wondered where you might suggest someone list
> ...


Craigslist...Commercial Truck Trader..


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Great point...
But are there not duties to pay ??


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Equipmenttrader.com, machinerytrader.com


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks. Will look into listing on all of those. No duty at all. Free trade, so just sales tax. My truck was made in michigan, used for 6 years and every dealer i talked to flat out said that on trade, they load on a truck and ship over to the US. With the dollar as it is, anything diesel, or z71 or lariat, Laramie type of dressed up truck goes over to US for easy 20% premium. Even the backhoes, case 580s sell for about 30% more so seller can buyer can split the diff and both end up happy. WIll look into those sites and see if i can move some hardware quickly. 
Much appreciated.


----------

